# Salt/Mineral Block?



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggestions on which salt or mineral block to put out for deer? My father just got a crossbow and is going to hunt with me this year in a few newer areas. Any suggestions?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

A plain old white salt block will work about as well as anything, and is a lot cheaper than those with a picture of a buck on the package.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

we use Trophy Rock and the deer seem to love it. but like the last post said...the plain ol white salt rock is alot cheaper and works.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

If you want quick satisfaction put some Apple Buck Jam on a dead stump. I love the stuff


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

When do you put the blocks out? Now?


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Corn works best. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

vinnystatechamp said:


> When do you put the blocks out? Now?


all year....i see the most activity on mineral rocks in the spring/summer. i agree corn is great too but the rocks or the white salt blocks last a while and you can put one out and you wont have to keep going back to put corn in.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

vinnystatechamp said:


> When do you put the blocks out? Now?


It really depends on what your goal is.

If it is to just to attract deer to an area all year long put it out when ever you want but it will not necessarily be a area that would be productive for hunting. These are typically mineral or salt blocks of some form

If your goal is to provide an area where you plan to lure deer to the area to increase the shooting opportunities while hunting then use corn or something like a Purina Deer block as a food attractant.

Both of the above are put out for deer but for vastly different reasons typically.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

I think apples work best 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well we have used corn, deer garden, salt, minerals you name it. But if you go to a cider meal and get their squeezings they come from miles. We pay abut 35.00 for a flat with about a 500 lb box. 2 lasts all winter. Best of all lures.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> A plain old white salt block will work about as well as anything, and is a lot cheaper than those with a picture of a buck on the package.


we own a beef farm and ive always had better luck with the mineral blocks. i have tried the white salt block and got no results other than deer being spooked of a bright white looking snowball in the woods. In the trail cam pictures you could clearly see the deer move around it but not to it. I have been using regular mineral blocks from tractor supply and theres nothing better. You can sweeten it up with buck jam over top of it.


----------



## Crappie Slayr (Mar 6, 2010)

I used sugar beat crush last year and where i poured it the deer had about a 6 to 8 inch hole dug from trying to get more ...real sugar beets r best (get em in michighan for cheap like less then $5 for 50lbs or corn with molasses poured on top has a pretty good effect on em


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

both my salt and mineral blocks had good lickens on them from the deer....both were about the same as far as tongue marks....so they seem to work about the same ....side by side


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I bought a block from Meijer last year that had corn and apple in it but I was put a lot corn and apples and other feed out . I don't within two to three hundred yards of the area i just use the area to take pics of whats around

sorry whole point was that block was gone within two weeks


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

Shaun69007 said:


> If you want quick satisfaction put some Apple Buck Jam on a dead stump. I love the stuff


This apple buck jam you speak of where do find it. I had great success with rutting apples can't find it in my area any longer.
sorry not trying to high jack the thread


----------

